# Entidades extranjeras para guardar los euros



## cnk57 (6 Jun 2012)

*Directorio de entidades extranjeras para guardar los euros (sin ir allí)*

A ver, 

para ir recopilando (había ya un post: aparte-de-swissquote-que-otras-opciones-hay-enviar-dinero, pero no lo actualizan) voy a ir listando las opciones en que

*se puede abrir cuenta sin desplazarse al país y 
hay un hilo dedicado a esa opción dando detalles*

(Nota: sé que hay más pero están metidas en posts
dentro hilos, tal vez con otro nombre, con lo que es un rollo
encontrarlas. El que quiera que abra un hilo *dando detalles*
de la opción y que lo diga para actualizar.

*
Hilos dedicados a entidades concretas con apertura on-line.*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/340538-abrir-cuenta-abn-amro.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/338765-que-opinais-de-bank-millennium-pl-guardar-ahorros.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/332782-que-os-parece-ing-lu.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/337513-abrir-cuenta-commerzbank-a-traves-de-interernet-deposito-o-valores.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/299696-que-opinais-de-swissquote-guardar-ahorros.html

Como abrir una cuenta en el banco alemán DKB

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/310401-saxo-bank.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/314357-otra-opcion-barclays-wealth-international.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/315100-otra-opcion-hsbc-malta.html


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/330643-cim-banque-alternativa-a-swissquote-menores-de-28-a.html

*Hilos genéricos, o que requieren presencia, o con pocos datos:*

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/310198-aparte-de-swissquote-que-otras-opciones-hay-enviar-dinero.html


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/250576-informacion-de-utilidad-abrir-cuenta-suiza-post4990470.html

cuentas-suiza-banco-cantonal-de-zurich

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/313625-abrir-cuenta-extranjero-ue-hinternec.html


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/311426-abrir-cuenta-corriente-francia.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/313279-bbva-suiza.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/108011-abrir-cuenta-francia-y-cosilla-mas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/315183-abrir-cuenta-extranjero-mediante-intermediaro.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/163315-mi-experiencia-de-mes-sacar-ahorros-fuera-de-espana.html

 Suiza para cantidades de 5 ceros

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/312896-hecho-mi-dinero-ya-holanda.html

 Abrir cuenta en Andorra 

no-me-han-dejado-abrir-cuenta-pais-nordico.html

abrir-cuenta-uk-residente


----------



## невежда (6 Jun 2012)

Está de moda, el dinero y el miedo son amigos...)
Llévatelo pero no pasara nada y saldrás perdiendo, eso si, si así duermes mejor....:8:


----------



## elquetraelashostias (6 Jun 2012)

Aquí huele a banquero resentidín....

En fin cnk57, gracias por tu post y por la información que has ido aportando estos días.


----------



## невежда (6 Jun 2012)

elquetraelashostias dijo:


> Aquí huele a banquero resentidín....
> 
> En fin cnk57, gracias por tu post y por la información que has ido aportando estos días.



Al contrario, soy el primero en criticar a los banqueros, mira en mis estadísticas. Ya le digo que si con eso duerme mejor... como alguien dijo la gente paga por tener una alarma aunque cuando vuelven de vacaciones no les hayan intentado robar, el que se sienta más seguro que lo haga, pero comprar divisas siempre hay riesgo divisa aunque puede ser también ganancia hay que saber cual es la mejor y fuera también hay bancos que están expuestos... no lo veo tan súper claro como algunos aquí....


----------



## elquetraelashostias (7 Jun 2012)

невежда dijo:


> Al contrario, soy el primero en criticar a los banqueros, mira en mis estadísticas. Ya le digo que si con eso duerme mejor... como alguien dijo la gente paga por tener una alarma aunque cuando vuelven de vacaciones no les hayan intentado robar, el que se sienta más seguro que lo haga, pero comprar divisas siempre hay riesgo divisa aunque puede ser también ganancia hay que saber cual es la mejor y fuera también hay bancos que están expuestos... no lo veo tan súper claro como algunos aquí....



En cualquier caso, el post es útil, porque recopila el sentir de una gran parte de este subforo. Los hilos de como sacar pitando los ahorros están al orden del día.
Otra cosa es la valoración que tu lleves a cabo de esa "urgencia" que nos aqueja últimamente, viendo como está el panorama. Seguramente será como tú dices, pero algunos nos sentimos más seguros sacando el dinero.

En cualquier caso, disculpa el tono de mi intervención, si te ha podido ofender.


----------



## omniesfera (7 Jun 2012)

Buenos días,

Aprovechando el hilo, ¿qué os parece xe.com para realizar transferencias y cambio de divisas?
¿Alguien lo ha probado y puede compartir su experiencia?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## cnk57 (7 Jun 2012)

omniesfera dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Aprovechando el hilo, ¿qué os parece xe.com para realizar transferencias y cambio de divisas?
> ¿Alguien lo ha probado y puede compartir su experiencia?
> ...




Creo que deberías abrir un hilo para la pregunta.
Porqué dentro de éste pocos la verán.


----------



## lainz (12 Jun 2012)

Gracias por este resumen con todos los enlaces.


----------



## MUGALARI (12 Jun 2012)

Hola a todos.En serio , sabemos algo de Gibraltar??.Alguna esperiencia???.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## cnk57 (12 Jun 2012)

MUGALARI dijo:


> Hola a todos.En serio , sabemos algo de Gibraltar??.Alguna esperiencia???.
> Gracias de antemano.



A traves de Barclays international se puede.

Otros bancos no sé.


----------



## Tomatomate (12 Jun 2012)

Buenas a todos. Siendo este mi primer mensaje en el foro os cuento la opción que yo tenía planteada: comprar bonos de diferentes países fuera del eurosistema (Noruega, Canada y US). 

Peeero, cuando iba a hacerlo efectivo me han dicho que al vencimiento el capital se convertiría en la moneda asociada de la cuenta (en este caso euros). Esto solo me garantiza que el nominal me sería devuelto pero no me cubre del riesgo de vuelta a la peseta... ienso:

Otra opción sería abrir una cuenta en moneda foránea aquí en España (dólares, coronas...), pero no me queda claro que en caso de corralito no lo transformen todo en neopesetas ipso facto... ienso:

Y convertir todo a dolares también lo veo chungo chungo... ienso:

Así que al final tengo un lio enorme y no sé qué hacer... 
jejejeje


Si algún hamijo tiene algún consejo, será bienvenido...
:Aplauso:


----------



## cnk57 (12 Jun 2012)

Tomatomate dijo:


> Buenas a todos. Siendo este mi primer mensaje en el foro os cuento la opción que yo tenía planteada: comprar bonos de diferentes países fuera del eurosistema (Noruega, Canada y US).




Por cierto, ¿cómo y dónde pensabas comprar bonos?
¿Directamente? ¿Cómo se hace eso?

La alternativa que tienes es comprar ETFs que inviertan
en bonos y sos ETFs no tienes porqué venderlos necesariamente.


----------



## Tomatomate (12 Jun 2012)

Me lo ofrecieron directamente en mi entidad bancaria. 

Mi primera opción realmente era enviar mis ahorros a una cuenta de US, pero con las comisiones se me iba un buen pico.. Así que los del banco directamente me sugirieron comprar bonos.


----------



## cnk57 (12 Jun 2012)

Tomatomate dijo:


> Me lo ofrecieron directamente en mi entidad bancaria.
> 
> Mi primera opción realmente era enviar mis ahorros a una cuenta de US, pero con las comisiones se me iba un buen pico.. Así que los del banco directamente me sugirieron comprar bonos.




Pues me interesaría saber la cantidad mínima para comprar los bonos
que citas (Noruega, Canada y US), porque en saxo bank son 50.000 euros,
y, si no es mucho pedir qué banco te la la opción.

Lo de los bonos no es tan mala opción, si eliges un plazo de tiempo,
razonablemente seguro. P. ej., dentro de 5 años, creo yo que, se habrá aclarado todo para bien o para mal. Si te lo devuelven en neo-pesetas (salida traumática) no habrás perdido poder adquisitivo.
Pregunta si hay posibilidad de vender los bonos en algún mercado secundario antes del vencimiento (ahí ya podrías perder o ganar capital, como todo lo que cotiza).


----------



## Tomatomate (12 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Pues me interesaría saber la cantidad mínima para comprar los bonos
> que citas (Noruega, Canada y US), porque en saxo bank son 50.000 euros,
> y, si no es mucho pedir qué banco te la la opción.
> 
> ...




El banco de Gasol. 
La cantidad mínima no la sé, no me han puesto ningún problema aunque supongo que dependerá del perfil del cliente y tal... No tengo ni idea.

Yo tal como lo veo y me ha confirmado el del banco, el riesgo de implosión del euro me lo como yo: 
0.- creo una cuenta española para operar
1.- compro 100 bonos de Noruega que corresponden a 1000 euros
2.- el euro revienta
3.- vencen mis bonos
4.- me devuelven el importe de mis 100 bonos en la moneda asociada a la cuenta (ahora neopesetas). Como la neopeseta es heredera del euro en españa, me dan 1000 neo pesetas
5.- estoy jodido y acabo de perder un 30% y con una mierda de interes... :ouch:

No sé si alguien lo puede confirmar...


----------



## user_tt (13 Jun 2012)

Tomatomate dijo:


> El banco de Gasol.
> La cantidad mínima no la sé, no me han puesto ningún problema aunque supongo que dependerá del perfil del cliente y tal... No tengo ni idea.
> 
> Yo tal como lo veo y me ha confirmado el del banco, el riesgo de implosión del euro me lo como yo:
> ...



*DEPENDE, probablemente habría un tipo de cambio origen a la salida del euro, y luego la neopeseta fluctuaría sóla (previsiblemente a la baja)... tu te comerías la primera devaluación pero no la segunda*



Tomatomate dijo:


> 5.- estoy jodido y acabo de perder un 30% y con una mierda de interes... :ouch:
> 
> No sé si alguien lo puede confirmar...


----------



## Tomatomate (13 Jun 2012)

user_tt dijo:


> *DEPENDE, probablemente habría un tipo de cambio origen a la salida del euro, y luego la neopeseta fluctuaría sóla (previsiblemente a la baja)... tu te comerías la primera devaluación pero no la segunda*



Ok, pero sea como sea me como una devaluación (20% ¿?).

Otra alternativa sería fondo de inversión pero no sé si pasaría algo similar durante el proces de recuperación.. Intentaré averiguarlo.

Me doy plazo hasta el lunes para encontrar una solución, después de las elecciones griegas si veo que el euro va a estallar y no tengo ninguna opción válida hago una transferencia a US y pierdo un buen pico en comisiones.. ::


----------



## cnk57 (13 Jun 2012)

Tomatomate dijo:


> El banco de Gasol.
> La cantidad mínima no la sé, no me han puesto ningún problema aunque supongo que dependerá del perfil del cliente y tal... No tengo ni idea.
> 
> Yo tal como lo veo y me ha confirmado el del banco, el riesgo de implosión del euro me lo como yo:
> ...




Confirmar no es posible, porque se puede hacer leyes para todo o contra todo.

PERO si compras bonos noruegos tienes coronas noruegas. Cuando venzan
los bonos te convertirán las coronas de los bonos a neo-pesetas pero
al cambio correcto, y más si hace tiempo que apareció la neo-peseta.

¿O es que a un noruego que venga de turismo le van a dar cuatro perras
por sus NOK?


----------



## Tomatomate (14 Jun 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Confirmar no es posible, porque se puede hacer leyes para todo o contra todo.
> 
> PERO si compras bonos noruegos tienes coronas noruegas. Cuando venzan
> los bonos te convertirán las coronas de los bonos a neo-pesetas pero
> ...



La verdad es que yo tambien pensaria asi pero el del banco me acojono...
Asi que al final ya he movido mis 4 duros y ya estan fuera del pais.

Eso si, antes de irme de la sucursal me he dado de alta en la base de datos de pisos del banco.. Que me ha dicho el director que ahora le va a entrar una barbaridad de inmuebles del Pastor y que puede que haya algo interesante :: ::


----------



## neolotuss (15 Jun 2012)

*?¿?¿ a dnd ¿?¿*



Tomatomate dijo:


> La verdad es que yo tambien pensaria asi pero el del banco me acojono...
> Asi que al final ya he movido mis 4 duros y ya estan fuera del pais.
> 
> Eso si, antes de irme de la sucursal me he dado de alta en la base de datos de pisos del banco.. Que me ha dicho el director que ahora le va a entrar una barbaridad de inmuebles del Pastor y que puede que haya algo interesante :: ::



y donde y como los has movido? cuentame para hacer lo mismo y que esten seguros aunque no me den interés y sea legal !!


----------



## Tomatomate (15 Jun 2012)

neolotuss dijo:


> y donde y como los has movido? cuentame para hacer lo mismo y que esten seguros aunque no me den interés y sea legal !!



La verdad es que fue bastante simple: fui a la sucursal donde guardaba parte de mis ahorros y les dije que quería sacarlos. Me pasaron con el director y me ofreció diferentes opciones:

•	Abrir una cuenta en moneda extranjera 
•	Bonos de diferentes países
•	Transferencia a otra cuenta

Descartada la primera (no me fio de un corralito + conversión de cuentas :no: ), mi primera opción eran los bonos. Lo he puesto en otro hilo pero la comisión era del 0,2% y había otra para el cobro del cupón. Al final no me convenció el tema pero pareció todo bastante rápido y sencillo.

ojo! que yo tenía 4 duros, seguro que con más capital se podrán negociar mejores condiciones...


----------



## cnk57 (24 Jul 2012)

Reflotando, por si vienen curvas.


----------



## nekcab (28 Jul 2012)

Algo que no sabía. El estado de Liechtenstein también se plegó a las exigencias de la UE.

Y que donde más incapié se prestó en las negociaciones de la UE con todos los países "paraíso fiscal", parece que se centró más sobre la figura de las "personas físicas" y CERO... sobre la figura de las "personas jurídicas". ¿Será pq damos más dinero los cientos de millones de mindundis....?



El Periódico de Aragón dijo:


> La UE pone fin a los paraísos fiscales para combatir el fraude
> Publicado 10 mayo, 2012
> 
> Suiza, Andorra, Mónaco y Liechtenstein aplicarán una retención en cuentas y depósitos bancarios La norma se aplica en casos donde el titular sea un particular residente en la Unión Europea
> ...


----------



## cnk57 (21 Ago 2012)

Reflotando por actualizacion. Ing Lu, commerz bank


----------



## vicius23 (21 Ago 2012)

Llevarse todo el dinero o gran parte es de tontos. Diversificar no.

Yo voy a meter en Saxo Bank y de paso me muevo en inversiones interesantes... y cubierto por una poco probable pero quien sabe... salida del euro.


----------



## josias (23 Ago 2012)

yo me informé hace unos meses y, al parecer, el chase bank norteamericano tambien hace cuentas por internet.Creo que me comentaron que llamara a un número de telefono ya que , a parte de tener la página en español, tienen una division para cliente internacionales de habla hispana y alli me dirian como hacerlo.Las cuentas son las que tienen en la pagina web, normalitas sin rentabilidad.


----------



## nekcab (23 Ago 2012)

josias dijo:


> yo me informé hace unos meses y, al parecer, el chase bank norteamericano tambien hace cuentas por internet.Creo que me comentaron que llamara a un número de telefono ya que , a parte de tener la página en español, tienen una division para cliente internacionales de habla hispana y alli me dirian como hacerlo.Las cuentas son las que tienen en la pagina web, normalitas sin rentabilidad.



¿Te refieres a éste?

Haciendo una búsqueda, encuentro relacciones con el JP Morgan... ¿tienen algo que ver?

¿Que fué lo que te atrajo de ésa entidad?


----------



## josias (23 Ago 2012)

Creo que es ese.Creo que cambio de nombre o algo asi hace un tiempo. Buscaba un banco americano que tuviera alguna sede en españa y solo encontre el bank of america y este.El bank of america solo tenia aqui un negocio de tarjetas de credito y lo vendio y este es el único que sigue aqui.Creo que estan en la calle Ortega y Gasset de Madrid en un piso con lo cual no creo que operen como banca comercial.Les envie un email a Estados Unidos y otro a la sede de Madrid.Los españoles no me respondieron nunca y los americanos al dia siguiente, tanto en ingle como en español, ya que tiene a muchos latinos trabajando alli.Me informaron que no habia problema en abrir cuenta a no residentes con ellos pero que me pusiera en contacto con ellos para explicarme los tramites a seguir.Creo que es un banco muy comun en USA.Simplemente viendo que era posible abrir cuenta online por Europa tipo Swissquote o DKB queria saber si era posible abrir una cuenta en un banco americano fisico a traves de internet que me parece un pelin mas seguro y ademas esta fuera de la zona euro, aunque la opcion ING Luxemburgo tampoco me parece mala.


----------



## Riemann (4 Sep 2012)

Hola, he escrito una nota sobre abrir una cuenta en ABN-AMRO http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/340538-abrir-cuenta-abn-amro.html. Se puede abrir sin necesidad de viajar, y en inglés. cnk57, te agradecería que lo enlaces al principio. Ya sé que hay otra entrada, pero la que he escrito da más información.


----------



## japiluser (4 Sep 2012)

Voy a poner una pica en este hilo; mas que por si vienen curvas por si hay un derrumbe!


----------



## cnk57 (4 Sep 2012)

Riemann dijo:


> Hola, he escrito una nota sobre abrir una cuenta en ABN-AMRO http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/340538-abrir-cuenta-abn-amro.html. Se puede abrir sin necesidad de viajar, y en inglés. cnk57, te agradecería que lo enlaces al principio. Ya sé que hay otra entrada, pero la que he escrito da más información.





Pues ya está. Gracias por la aportación.


----------



## Riemann (4 Sep 2012)

Muchas gracias


----------



## nesio (5 Sep 2012)

cnk57: en este hilo que abrí hay información sobre otra opción más, Bank Millennium (Polonia), la apertura es online y sólo tiene comisiones si no se cumplen unos mínimos con las tarjetas de débito.

Saludos


----------



## cnk57 (5 Sep 2012)

nesio dijo:


> cnk57: en este hilo que abrí hay información sobre otra opción más, Bank Millennium (Polonia), la apertura es online y sólo tiene comisiones si no se cumplen unos mínimos con las tarjetas de débito.
> 
> Saludos



Ya está. Gracias.


----------



## Riemann (11 Sep 2012)

Hagamos un up, si Cataluña se independiza, lo que pase luego con España no quiero ni pensarlo.


----------



## Riemann (3 Abr 2013)

Hola,

He descubierto que una opción bastante buena, injustamente poco representada en este hilo es La Banque Postale francesa.

Las ventajas son:

Se puede abrir por Internet y por correo, sin tener que viajar.
Un banco público del Estado francés
Diferentes opciones: cuenta corriente con tarjeta (comisión de mantenimiento de 40 €/año con tarjeta de débito mínima), se puede retirar dinero en cajeros sin comisión 6 veces al mes, comisión de 0,65€ las siguientes; o cuenta de ahorro (Libret A), con las misas facilidades salvo tarjeta, sin comisión y un pequeño interés del 1,75 %.


----------



## Riemann (7 Dic 2014)

Subamos que vienen curvas.


----------



## IVNP71 (7 Dic 2014)

Riemann dijo:


> Subamos que vienen curvas.



Pues sí, hay que reflotar estos hilos para que la gente pueda tener la oportunidad de sacar el dinero a otras entidades extranjeras en caso de que el panorama se vuelva más negro con el tiempo.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Riemann (20 Ene 2015)

Ante la situación de Grecia, Up


----------



## Riemann (24 Dic 2015)

¿Por qué no enlazamos BNP Paribas Luxemburgo, alternativa a ING LU?

También se debería mencionar BNP Paribas Francia

Saludos


----------



## Können (26 May 2016)

A un mes del 26-J, otra posible opción. Enfocado como plataforma de inversión, pero con cuenta ahorro sin comisiones e interés remunerado al 0,25% a día de hoy: 

Keytrade Bank Luxembourg

Transferencias en Eurozona por 30 céntimos, según el libro de tarifas: 

https://www.keytradebank.lu/files/documentcenter/lux/tariff_en.pdf


----------



## Barruno (27 May 2016)

nesio dijo:


> cnk57: en este hilo que abrí hay información sobre otra opción más, Bank Millennium (Polonia), la apertura es online y sólo tiene comisiones si no se cumplen unos mínimos con las tarjetas de débito.
> 
> Saludos



Lo que seria interesante es poder abrir cuenta en Ing polaca.
Dan un 4% fijo y el FDG es el holandes.
Tienes el riesgo del factor divisa, pero a un 4 % de interes, una devacle tendría que haber en Polonia para que se devaluara el zolti (o como se diga) a niveles preovupantes y en todo caso serian tambien circunstancias coyunturales de la zona Euro con lo que da igual.
De todas maneras no se puede... ya lo comentó un forero polaco que renia cuenta allí, y yo lo intenté pero pedian el equivalente aqui con el D
N.I. o NIE, cosa que no puedes tener si no vives alli..

SALUDOS

Enviado desde mi SM-N910F usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## urisamir (28 May 2016)

Me he estado mirando el depósito de Credit Agricole, sujeto al FGD francés. 1,5% a 6 meses. Pero me da pereza lo del formulario a Hacienda por depósitos en el extranjero y que deberá tributar por IRPF, con el riesgo de dobles imposiciones y mandangas que te hagan una retención a cuenta...


----------



## Barruno (28 May 2016)

urisamir dijo:


> Me he estado mirando el depósito de Credit Agricole, sujeto al FGD francés. 1,5% a 6 meses. Pero me da pereza lo del formulario a Hacienda por depósitos en el extranjero y que deberá tributar por IRPF, con el riesgo de dobles imposiciones y mandangas que te hagan una retención a cuenta...



En el hilo que hay de ese, se ha comentado (comentando un ennlace de Rankia que lo cuenta) que exigen saber de donde viene la pasta y tal... a uno le pidieron hasta la escritura de la venta de una casa o no se qué.
Ademas... es una cuenta omnibus por lo visto....

Rarou rarou

Tu pispo.
Yo ni me molestaria.

Enviado desde mi SM-N910F usando Tapatalk 2


----------

